# Pellegatti: "Milan-Lazio? Grazie Mirabelli, tre intuizioni"



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2019)

*Pellegatti: "Milan-Lazio? Grazie Mirabelli, tre intuizioni"*

Carlo Pellegatti attribuisce a Mirabelli alcuni meriti per la vittoria contro la Lazio. Le sue dichiarazioni:

"Nessun rimpianto sul Milan cinese ma voglio essere onesto intellettualmente riconoscendo che il lavoro di Mirabelli è stato prezioso.
Tre intuizioni: Gattuso, il 'giovane' Rino non ha sbagliato una mossa contro la Lazio. Si può migliorare il gioco ma io aspetto, darò ragione ai suoi detrattori solo quando ci sarà una rosa migliore.
La seconda intuizione di Mirabelli è Pepe Reina, decisivo e formidabile durante il match.
Terza intuizione è Franck Kessie, giocatore indispensabile per gli schemi rossoneri. Infaticabile, generoso, sempre pronto a riproporsi anche se vicino allo sfinimento. Non lo cederei mai, è difficile trovare un sostituto alla sua altezza"


----------



## bmb (15 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti attribuisce a Mirabelli alcuni meriti per la vittoria contro la Lazio. Le sue dichiarazioni:
> 
> "Nessun rimpianto sul Milan cinese ma voglio essere onesto intellettualmente riconoscendo che il lavoro di Mirabelli è stato prezioso.
> Tre intuizioni: Gattuso, il 'giovane' Rino non ha sbagliato una mossa contro la Lazio. Si può migliorare il gioco ma io aspetto, darò ragione ai suoi detrattori solo quando ci sarà una rosa migliore.
> ...



3 intuizioni per vincere 1 big match in 2 stagioni. Not bad.


----------



## Djici (15 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti attribuisce a Mirabelli alcuni meriti per la vittoria contro la Lazio. Le sue dichiarazioni:
> 
> "Nessun rimpianto sul Milan cinese ma voglio essere onesto intellettualmente riconoscendo che il lavoro di Mirabelli è stato prezioso.
> Tre intuizioni: Gattuso, il 'giovane' Rino non ha sbagliato una mossa contro la Lazio. Si può migliorare il gioco ma io aspetto, darò ragione ai suoi detrattori solo quando ci sarà una rosa migliore.
> ...



Andasse a commentare il Milan in ospizio... 
Incredibile cosa mi tocca leggere 
Le 3 intuizioni


----------



## Black (15 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti attribuisce a Mirabelli alcuni meriti per la vittoria contro la Lazio. Le sue dichiarazioni:
> 
> "Nessun rimpianto sul Milan cinese ma voglio essere onesto intellettualmente riconoscendo che il lavoro di Mirabelli è stato prezioso.
> Tre intuizioni: Gattuso, il 'giovane' Rino non ha sbagliato una mossa contro la Lazio. Si può migliorare il gioco ma io aspetto, darò ragione ai suoi detrattori solo quando ci sarà una rosa migliore.
> ...



ahahahah ... sta delirando!


----------



## gabri65 (15 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti attribuisce a Mirabelli alcuni meriti per la vittoria contro la Lazio. Le sue dichiarazioni:
> 
> "Nessun rimpianto sul Milan cinese ma voglio essere onesto intellettualmente riconoscendo che il lavoro di Mirabelli è stato prezioso.
> Tre intuizioni: Gattuso, il 'giovane' Rino non ha sbagliato una mossa contro la Lazio. Si può migliorare il gioco ma io aspetto, darò ragione ai suoi detrattori solo quando ci sarà una rosa migliore.
> ...



E niente, è stato il miglior DS della storia dell'AC Milan 1899.

Ce ne faremo una ragione. 250M di campagna acquisti più altre decine e decine di milioni in stipendi … per tre intuizioni, un sesto posto più un quarto a rischio con tanto di gioco inesistente ... vabbé.


----------



## Pampu7 (15 Aprile 2019)

il centro anziani si avvicina


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Aprile 2019)

Pellegatti è sempre stato un po' distaccato dalla realtà, ancora vive nel mondo delle fate e degli gnomi.


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Aprile 2019)

Imbarazzante, Gattuso ha sbagliato tutte le altre partite contro le big, Kessiè è uno dei peggiori quest'anno tra campo e fuori campo, Reina è l'unica cosa decente ma contratto milionario per fare il secondo, la cosa giusta era sbattere fuori Donnarumma con quel comico rinnovo


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti attribuisce a Mirabelli alcuni meriti per la vittoria contro la Lazio. Le sue dichiarazioni:
> 
> "Nessun rimpianto sul Milan cinese ma voglio essere onesto intellettualmente riconoscendo che il lavoro di Mirabelli è stato prezioso.
> Tre intuizioni: Gattuso, il 'giovane' Rino non ha sbagliato una mossa contro la Lazio. Si può migliorare il gioco ma io aspetto, darò ragione ai suoi detrattori solo quando ci sarà una rosa migliore.
> ...



Sì, infatti. Grazie alla vittoria contro la Lazietta che tremare il mondo fa, abbiamo vinto la coppa dei continenti.


----------



## chicagousait (15 Aprile 2019)

Cosa mi tocca leggere


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti attribuisce a Mirabelli alcuni meriti per la vittoria contro la Lazio. Le sue dichiarazioni:
> 
> "Nessun rimpianto sul Milan cinese ma voglio essere onesto intellettualmente riconoscendo che il lavoro di Mirabelli è stato prezioso.
> Tre intuizioni: Gattuso, il 'giovane' Rino non ha sbagliato una mossa contro la Lazio. Si può migliorare il gioco ma io aspetto, darò ragione ai suoi detrattori solo quando ci sarà una rosa migliore.
> ...



So già che prendero cazziatoni, ma pazienza: centrassimo il quarto posto, il merito va condiviso anche con Mirabelli.

Poi si puo' pensare che cosi non si possa andare avanti, e posso pure concordare.

Ma centrassimo il quarto posto (cosa non affatto scontata), allora, solo e soltanto in quel caso, i meriti andrebbero divisi tra giocatori, Maldini, Leonardo, Mirabelli, Gattuso (come assulutamente le critiche nel caso non ci qualificassimo)

Tra l' esaltare e il razionalizzare c'è di mezzo il mare; non voglio ne esaltare il lavoro di Mirabelli ma nemmeno mortificarlo.

Poi si puo' discutere dieci anni su come andavano spesi quei 200 milioni, ma *SE *quarto posto sarà, dopo anni di magra, i meriti vanno quantomeno suddivisi per onestà intellettuale.

La rosa di quest' anno, è quella di Mirabelli, prendere Higuain non è stato sto colpo di genio, anche se avesse fatto bene; vero che Leo ha avuto solo 20 giorni, ma direi che è ormai appurato che perfino Mirabilandia sapesse che ci serviva un centravanti top, era un po' ignorantone ma non totalmente cerebroleso.

Poi bravi a credere in Baka, e bravissimi a prendere Paquetà e Piatek. Ma è buono e giusto non dare tutti i meriti a Gattuso come fanno molti, non darli tutti a Mirabelli ecc ecc... anche perchè non abbiamo fatto nulla di epocale.

Ma quel poco che stiamo facendo (ripeto, SE arriviamo quarti) è giustamente da redistribuire (quel poco, senza esaltarsi)

Mi trovo benissimo con Leonardo e Maldini, non rivoglio mica Mirabelli.

Non dimentichiamo mai, che negli ultimi anni giocavano titolari personaggi come Paletta, Mesbah, Taiwo, Mati Fernandez, Emanuelson, Matri, Niang e altri che sicuramente mi son dimenticato


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> So già che prendero cazziatoni, ma pazienza: centrassimo il quarto posto, il merito va condiviso anche con Mirabelli.
> 
> Poi si puo' pensare che cosi non si possa andare avanti, e posso pure concordare.
> 
> ...


----------



## Victorss (15 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti attribuisce a Mirabelli alcuni meriti per la vittoria contro la Lazio. Le sue dichiarazioni:
> 
> "Nessun rimpianto sul Milan cinese ma voglio essere onesto intellettualmente riconoscendo che il lavoro di Mirabelli è stato prezioso.
> Tre intuizioni: Gattuso, il 'giovane' Rino non ha sbagliato una mossa contro la Lazio. Si può migliorare il gioco ma io aspetto, darò ragione ai suoi detrattori solo quando ci sarà una rosa migliore.
> ...



Devo dire che sono parzialmente d'accordo con Pellegatti questa volta, non tanto per i meriti di Mirabelli ma sul fatto che Gattuso abbia sbagliato poco e niente nella preparazione della gara e a differenza di altre volte ha saputo prendere decisioni corrette anche a gara in corso (di solito in questo fa fatica).
Su Reina con me si sfonda una porta aperta, l' ho sempre reputata un ottima operazione sin dai primi tempi in cui se ne parlava. Quando c è lui in porta inoltre mi da un senso di sicurezza molto superiore a Donnarumma.
Kessie che dire, per me è il vero elemento imprescindibile di questa squadra..non a caso quando non c è lui il Milan fa schifo e perde pure. Sono d'accordo sul fatto che non lo cederei mai.
Detto questo un pochino di merito per queste cose buone si può dare a Mirabelli, sempre però tenendo conto anche del fatto che ha messo su una squadra estremamente mediocre non tanto nei singoli giocatori, ma nelle caratteristiche e nell' amalgama, pur avendo a disposizione una vagonata di soldi.


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti attribuisce a Mirabelli alcuni meriti per la vittoria contro la Lazio. Le sue dichiarazioni:
> 
> "Nessun rimpianto sul Milan cinese ma voglio essere onesto intellettualmente riconoscendo che il lavoro di Mirabelli è stato prezioso.
> Tre intuizioni: Gattuso, il 'giovane' Rino non ha sbagliato una mossa contro la Lazio. Si può migliorare il gioco ma io aspetto, darò ragione ai suoi detrattori solo quando ci sarà una rosa migliore.
> ...



Pellegatti è un sognatore, un ottimista, uno che vede sempre il bicchiere mezzo pieno (a parte lo sclero con Conte).
È uno dei rari giornalisti che fa più complimenti che critiche.

Come la vedo io, Mirabelli si è impegnato al massimo, qualcosa ha fatto bene, qualcosa male. Durante il primo mercato ricordo ancora l'esaltazione dei tifosi, facile criticare dopo le cose che non hanno funzionato.
Io comunque lo ringrazio anche se mi tengo stretto Leonardo, che oltre ad avere più occhio ha anche relazioni migliori con gli altri attori e si muove meglio.

Non mi piace leggere cose tipo "Miracessi" eccetera.
Se gli hanno affidato un ruolo forse più grande di lui che colpa ne ha?

Diverso è quello che penso di Fassone.


----------



## LadyRoss (15 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> So già che prendero cazziatoni, ma pazienza: centrassimo il quarto posto, il merito va condiviso anche con Mirabelli.
> 
> Poi si puo' pensare che cosi non si possa andare avanti, e posso pure concordare.
> 
> ...




Perdonami ma tu hai mai sentito qualcuno dare meriti a Gattuso?


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2019)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma tu hai mai sentito qualcuno dare meriti a Gattuso?



Escono interviste ogni giorno... sul forum certo che no.


----------



## LadyRoss (15 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Escono interviste ogni giorno... sul forum certo che no.



ma scusa le interviste non contano, sono amici, amici di amici, parenti.... dovresti saperlo ......


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2019)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> ma scusa le interviste non contano, sono amici, amici di amici, parenti.... dovresti saperlo ......



Complottista


----------



## Victorss (15 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Escono interviste ogni giorno... sul forum certo che no.



Io riconosco i grossi meriti di Rino come sono ben conscio che su altre cose deve migliorare.
Chi non riconosce i meriti e critica solamente sempre e comunque secondo me non è obbiettivo.


----------



## Marcex7 (15 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> So già che prendero cazziatoni, ma pazienza: centrassimo il quarto posto, il merito va condiviso anche con Mirabelli.
> 
> Poi si puo' pensare che cosi non si possa andare avanti, e posso pure concordare.
> 
> ...



Tutto giusto tranne la tua frase su Higuain.
Higuain era il miglior attaccante della serie A prima dell'arrivo di Cr7.
Se mi parli di acquisto sfortunato ok.Ma non di acquisto sbagliato.


----------



## Beppe85 (16 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> So già che prendero cazziatoni, ma pazienza: centrassimo il quarto posto, il merito va condiviso anche con Mirabelli.
> 
> Poi si puo' pensare che cosi non si possa andare avanti, e posso pure concordare.
> 
> ...



Sono stra d'accordo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti attribuisce a Mirabelli alcuni meriti per la vittoria contro la Lazio. Le sue dichiarazioni:
> 
> "Nessun rimpianto sul Milan cinese ma voglio essere onesto intellettualmente riconoscendo che il lavoro di Mirabelli è stato prezioso.
> Tre intuizioni: Gattuso, il 'giovane' Rino non ha sbagliato una mossa contro la Lazio. Si può migliorare il gioco ma io aspetto, darò ragione ai suoi detrattori solo quando ci sarà una rosa migliore.
> ...


Strapagare il secondo portiere, iperstrapagare il primo portiere: praticamente per Reina e Donnarumma diamo un sacco di soldi. In compenso con 250 milioni non ha portato nessuna ala, nessun attaccante decente e nessun centrocampista con i piedi buoni, andando a comprare uno dall’Atalanta coi piedi quadrati pagato 30 pippi e un altro soggetto a infortuni di cui ho sempre parlato male pagato 20 milioni.
Lasciamo perdere la parentesi mirabelliana, i suoi giocatori sono malus all’interno della squadra.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Aprile 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto tranne la tua frase su Higuain.
> Higuain era il miglior attaccante della serie A prima dell'arrivo di Cr7.
> Se mi parli di acquisto sfortunato ok.Ma non di acquisto sbagliato.



Ho scritto il contrario, ho perfino sorvolato sul fatto che qui dentro, molti avevamo avvisato fosse bollito, ho evitato di dire che è stato un errore: ho detto che , anche avesse fatto bene, non era un colpo di genio, ci saremmo arrivati pure io e te


----------

